# Mobile World Congress 2012



## TheLetterD (Feb 27, 2012)

*Xperia P*
SPECIFICATIONS

Facts
Size 122 x 59.5 x 10.5 mm
Weight 120 grams
Operating system Google™ Android™ 2.3 (Gingerbread)
Processor 1 GHz STE U8500 Dual core
GPU DB8500

Colour
Silver
Black
Red

Display
4-inches (540 x 960 pixels) capacitive display
16,000,000 colour TFT
Scratch-resistant Hard coated shatter proof sheet on scratch-resistant glass
Multi-touch, up to 4 fingers supported

Memory
Internal phone storage 16 GB (up to 13 GB user-accessible memory)
RAM 1 GB

Camera
Camera resolution 8 megapixel
Digital zoom 8x
Photo flash Yes – LED
Video recording Yes – HD 1080p
Video chat camera Yes
3D Sweep Panorama™
Auto focus
Face detection
Front-facing camera (VGA)
Geotagging
HD video recording (1080p)
Image stabiliser
Red-eye reduction
Scene recognition
Self-timer
Smile detection
Sony Exmor R™ for mobile image
sensor


*Images*



*Xperia U*
SPECIFICATIONS

Facts
Size 112 x 54 x 12 mm
Weight 110 grams
Operating system Google™ Android™ 2.3 (Gingerbread)
Processor 1 GHz STE U8500 Dual Core
GPU DB8500

Colours 
Black
White

Display
3.5-inches (480 x 854 pixels) capacitive display
16,000,000 colour TFT
Scratch-resistant Yes – anti-reflection coating on mineral glass
Multi-touch, up to 4 fingers supported

Memory
RAM 512 MB
System memory 2 GB
Phone memory 2 GB
Internal storage 4 GB

Camera
Camera resolution 5 megapixel
Digital zoom 16x
Photo flash Yes – LED
Video recording Yes – HD 720p
Video chat camera Yes
3D Sweep panorama™
Auto focus
Face detection

*Images*

Source: Xperia Blog | Xperia ion, Xperia S, Xperia arc, Forum, News, Tips, Reviews


I had a few questions too!
1. Will Xperia P have exchangeable caps?
2. Do the buttons of Xperia P change color too?
3. Any Ideas on the price and launch dates?


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

I saw this yesterday , Xperia P looks Good 

If all specs are correct then

Pros

WhiteMagic technology (similar to ambient sensor for screen brightness)
and list

cons 

No expandable memory
doubtful build quality
Low Battery (1350 mhz)
shpis with Android  2.3(planned upgrade to ICS later this year)



launch date is Q2 2012 (April-June 2012)
price must be around 20-22K ,guess, at launch might be Higher


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 27, 2012)

*Nokia 808 PureView: Belle OS, 4-inch display, 41-megapixel SENSOR*

No. This is NOT A JOKE

*newnation.sg/wp-content/uploads/cereal-guy-spitting.png


Announced just 2 hours ago @ the MWC in Barcelona!
Dont believe me? You think Im lying? 
Well Check this out:
Nokia 808 PureView - The next breakthrough in photography - YouTube


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Nokia 808 PureView: Belle OS, 4-inch display, 41-megapixel camera*

Woah....but its nokia


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Nokia 808 PureView: Belle OS, 4-inch display, 41-megapixel camera*

woohhh


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Nokia 808 PureView: Belle OS, 4-inch display, 41-megapixel camera*

But its 41 MegaPixels!
It'll launch for  €450(29.5K)
I know its not the Mega Pixel count that affects the quality of an image as long as it doesnt pixel-ate But the sample images look stunning!


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

It is a 41-megapixel SENSOR.

Thread title changed accordingly.


			
				GSMArena said:
			
		

> The Nokia 808 uses a 41 MP sensor, which captures image data from seven adjacent pixels and condenses it into one, resulting in stills at around 5 MP resolution with amazing detail and low noise levels.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

ico said:


> It is a 41-megapixel SENSOR.
> 
> Thread title changed accordingly.



Noobish question whats sensor?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Noobish question whats sensor?


Google 'sensor'....second result from top.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

I love the specs of Xperia P. This week I was about to buy Sensation XE. But today morning when I saw sony's announcement I changed my mind Sony phone surely will have better camera and sound quality. I think it can also beat Sensation XE in benchmark tests because GPU used by Xperia P is Mali 400 which is also used in Galaxy SII.

But the doubt which I am having is the battery capacity of xperia P&U which is less than 1400  Sony claims that Novathor CPU(developed by ST ericsson) is 60% power efficient. Whether it will come up to the expection? And I hope that this will release next month


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

@ mods better change this thread name to "MWC 2012 discussion thread"

nokia 808 at 27K-30K will be good to watch..

I am waiting for Samsung


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

41 mega pixels? That too on a phone?


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Feb 27, 2012)

It won't be really 41 mp. Effective pixels would be really less.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 27, 2012)

*www.phonearena.com/images/articles/54972-image/
looks pretty good
Source Phonearena.com


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 27, 2012)

*Breaking the Myth of Megapixels *-- Breaking the Myth of Megapixels - New York Times



> ...one myth is so deeply ingrained, millions of people waste money on it every year. I’m referring, of course, to the Megapixel Myth.
> 
> It goes like this: “The more megapixels a camera has, the better the pictures.”
> 
> It’s a big fat lie. The camera companies and camera stores all know it, but they continue to exploit our misunderstanding. Advertisements declare a camera’s megapixel rating as though it’s a letter grade, implying that a 7-megapixel model is necessarily better than a 5-megapixel model.





> I can show you plenty of enlargements from a 4-megapixel camera that look much sharper and better than ones from an 8-megapixel model. Meanwhile, a camera with more megapixels usually costs more, and its photos fill up your memory card and hard drive much faster. And more densely packed pixels on a sensor chip means more heat, which can introduce speckles into low-light shots.
> 
> But you can repeat this lesson until you’re blue in the newspaper column, and some people still won’t believe you. They still worry that their 5-megapixel camera from 2005 is obsolete. They still feel sales pressure when shopping for new cameras.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

Nothing Amazing from Samsung yet
Only the Galaxy S Player (Its a PMP) and the Galaxy Beam (Projector phone)



clmlbx said:


> @ mods better change this thread name to "MWC 2012 discussion thread"



+1

The Nokia Lumia 610 for $255? Way too much especially cuz you can get its elder brother, the 710 for 15K ($300)
Its price would gradually decrease. If it launches in India for 11K , would be a great hit!

Also its sad Sony didnt release the Neo V successor codename Pepper.

Pricing revealed! The UK Prices of unlocked phones are almost the same as India's and in some cases more than India!


> Xperiablog.net :
> We can reveal that the European suggested retail price of the Xperia P will be €449, whilst the Xperia U will come in at €259. The Xperia P sits very close to the Xperia S price point (€499), so it seems that you really are paying for the metal chassis design. The Xperia U looks very reasonable, especially considering it runs the same 1GHz dual-core ST-E U8500 NovaThor chipset. However, you are sacrificing storage and a smaller screen over the Xperia P. With many manufacturers announcing quad-core phones at MWC, we think Sony Mobile may need to price the Xperia P more keenly to be a true success.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

Nice phones, what happened to Xperia S?


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

Each image will be 100 of MBs in size, or more, but 41MPx?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

I think till now HTC One X is the best one....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

correct the Sony GPUs. Those are ARM Mali 400. GSMArena got it all wrong.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The New Sony Xperia Phones launched at the MWC*



tkin said:


> Nice phones, what happened to Xperia S?


Umm nothing did!
Still there!
I just thought that it got announced a lil time back most people already know about it! 


aroraanant said:


> I think till now HTC One X is the best one....


Oh yes sir, it is!
But then again the suggestive pricing shows that it would cost around 47K!
Also it has been a long time since something interesting in the midrange segment has been released, all we see is phones 30K+ (Xperia S, ION, ONE X,S , pure view 808 , Optimus Vu, 3D Max etc.)

Not all people can afford these phones, you see 
THATS Why the Xperia U if priced at the 17K mar will be a HUGE hit, cuz all we've seen @ MWC in that range are the uninteresting LG L series phone (dont remember the model no.) , the Galaxy Ace 2 (same old brick like Samsung design..... *Yaawwwwn*) and the HTC ONE V
The ONE V if not priced appropriately , like they did with the Sensation XL will be a huge FAIL
Simply because when you release a quadcore phone, people expect your midrange offerings to be atleast a  Dual core!
The One V IF priced at the 14-15K mark, would sell well, but most probably it would not be, simply because of the Aluminium unibody design and the 'beats by dr.dre' audio.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

Damn I was waiting  for samsung to announce S3 so I can buy it .. I will be buying new phone in next couple of months.. But to my disappointment no Interesting phones yet, which can be considered to Buy..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Main camera

        * 41 MP sensor with PureView Pro imaging technology and Carl Zeiss optics
        * Video resolutions: Full HD (1920x1080) 30fps [Default], HD (1280x720) 30fps, nHD (640x360) 30fps
        * Slide Zoom: 4x1080p [Default], 6x 720p, 12x360p
        * Frame rates supported: 15, 24, 25, 30fps
        * Stereo High Amplitude Audio Capture (HAAC)

    Video encoding: H264 High Profile Level 4.0, H263 / audio: 128 kbps, 48 kHz
    Three shooting modes: Auto, Scenes, Creative
    Integrated video editor for trimming video

Images and Videos looks really stunning Nokia 808 PureView video and camera samples emerge


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Mobile World Congress 2012 discussion thread*

Phew...41MP cameraphone..Woooooowwwwwwwwwwwww..


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow from 12Mp to 41 Mp that's a nitro boast by Nokia.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

guys Keep all discussion in one Thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/153249-mobile-world-congress-2012-discussion-thread.html


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Was expecting windows 8 tab from nokia..


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm, 41 mpx is good, how's the sensor?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 27, 2012)

The amazing science behind the Nokia 808′s mammoth camera sensor explained


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

how is Adreno 225 GPU found in HTC one Variants ?

did any one checked Nokia 808 Full resolution Photos(3 images that are available)

I checked those & To me Quality is really Good


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 28, 2012)

Are the new Sony Phone's SoCs enough to compete with other 1 Ghz Dualcores?
I dont think they have been in any phone before these new ones!
Like will they be equal to the Optimus 2X's Tegra 2 SoC?


----------



## Mainak23 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: The New Sony Xperia Phones launched at the MWC*



TheLetterD said:


> Umm nothing did!
> Still there!
> I just thought that it got announced a lil time back most people already know about it!
> 
> ...



HTC One X will cost 47k?? OMG!!


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 28, 2012)

OOOOPSS Sorry, My Bad! 
*GSMarena.com* :


> The flagship One X has a matching price tag of £492 (€580, $781, including VAT). The One S on the other hand, costs the easier to swallow £450 (€531; $715). HTC One V is dirty cheap compared to the two above with a £264 (€311; $420) price to go with its retro look.



So it will be around the 38K mark, still quite a lot.

But then again, its cheaper than the iPhone 4S.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: The New Sony Xperia Phones launched at the MWC*



Mainak23 said:


> HTC One X will cost 47k?? OMG!!



No one seemed to have much of a problem with the 60k iPhone 4s 
So its natural companies price new phones very high now 

But price should come down soon enough


----------



## Mainak23 (Feb 28, 2012)

38k still a lot...i think 30-35k is OK considering its a quad core phone..


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^
When people can buy a iphone 4S for 45k and Sensation XE and XL are available for 30-33k, I don't think 38k is huge a price for such an awesome phone.I think its worth it.
Apart from that this is the price at the time announcement so when it will come in local market I should be available for a lesser price.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 29, 2012)

The Xperia U looks so good, I would do anything for it (as long as its legal, so dont expect me to Kill or steal)
I just hope it doesnt have any idiot flaw like the Death grip or Battery issues or Low build quality


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

the bottom part may just come off (its changeable remember).


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> The Xperia U looks so good, I would do anything for it (as long as its legal, so dont expect me to Kill or steal)
> I just hope it doesnt have any idiot flaw like the Death grip or Battery issues or Low build quality


Looks really nice, hows Sony support in India?


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> the bottom part may just come off (its changeable remember).




Well the Service from what Ive heard is much better now than what it was 1-2 years back.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Then I am looking at the Xperia S, next purchase baby, hell yeah.


----------



## Terabyte (Feb 29, 2012)

The battery capacities of Xperia U & Xperia P are a bit lower than Neo V.
Also Xperia U has only 4GB internal memory and no card slot!! You got to be kidding me


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 29, 2012)

As far as design is concerned Sony is the best. As Terabyte has said battery capacity of xperia U and P is very low. Is it possible to replace the phone battery with higher capacity of other manufacturers?

And price of xperia U and P has been announced in europe.

Xperia U - 259 euros
Xperia P - 449 euros

Price tags hung on Sony Xperia U and Xperia P - GSMArena.com news


----------



## reddead (Feb 29, 2012)

Huawei Ascend D quad looks impressive....will there be a Indian launch??

also HTC one S looks slick!


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 29, 2012)

Xperia S really looks gr8.

What is the price of xperia S?


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ Says 499 euro, that'd be like 30-32k.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

Gsmarena says 470Euro, I was hoping some one would say around 28K and then It would be my buy  28K is max I can spend, Site also says it available so soon will clear this in SE showroom


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Gsmarena says 470Euro, I was hoping some one would say around 28K and then It would be my buy  28K is max I can spend, Site also says it available so soon will clear this in SE showroom


Doubt it, but wait, Sony phones gradually drop in price after launch.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope So , yes I will wait I am in no hurry even at best it will not be before april


----------



## reddead (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SBmf5UqZUjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mainak23 (Mar 2, 2012)

What is the expected price of Huawei Ascend D quad XL ?? and will be launch in India?


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 2, 2012)

reddead said:


> [YOUTUBE]SBmf5UqZUjU[/YOUTUBE]



Superb! Gives a feeling of owning one soon! I want a tablet/smartphone asap!

Which is the best tablet under 10k??

Else, will wait for SGSA!


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 4, 2012)

well I was expecting samsung to announce S3 in MWC 2012 but It did not, so any Idea when can we expect that, I believe now it is postponed to next quarter release..

What you guys think?


----------

